# Gazhole: The Road to Beastdom



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

Hoorah! New journal!

Real busy lately. Looking for jobs, booking up stuff for my wedding next year, among the usual real life shit that gets in the way of training. You guys know how it is!

Pretty much everything i've done lately training wise has either fallen apart after a few workouts or caused me an injury. I have absolutely no idea why. Sticking to a set program or schedule seems a bit counterproductive right now. Sometimes on bench day i feel better for deads, or an unload or day off.

With that in mind i'll just be sticking to a set of guidelines and training a little more intuitively which will be a pretty new thing for me. Have been reading a lot about the bulgarian method, John Broz, old-time strongmen, and even though he's an asshole the guy behind Chaos & Pain has been making a lot of sense.

Won't be training with the same sort of frequency and volume as those guys, will be sticking to 3-4 days a week, but i'll pretty much be adopting the high-set, low-rep, high-intensity approach they do. With short rest intervals and a tonne of different exercises in the program.

I'll also be getting leaner. Have limited my carbs and increased protein and so far lost 11lbs in 3 weeks. Working well.

This may not work, i may overtrain, but we'll see. The plan is simple: become a beast. The way to do that? Train like one.

So without further ado, the last 6 workouts from my paper training log. Enjoy!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

*Workout 1 (22/09/11):*
1. CGBP - 10x3x90kg/198lbs
2. Bottom Start Zerchers - 15x1x140kg/308lbs
3. Grippers - 5x5xHG200/250

***

First workout on thursday. Pretty much died. Nearly passed out after every rep on the zerchers (hold barbell in crook of your elbows, squat it out of the rack). About 30 mins afterwards i bounced back and felt amazing. Testosterone ftw!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

*Workout 2 (23/09/11):*
1. BB Push Jerks - 15x1x80kg/176lbs
2. BB Cheat Curls - 10x3x60kg/132lbs
3. Weighted Situps - 5x10x5kg/11lbs

***

Second workout, was really sore from the day before. Could have gone heavier on the push jerks though. Got a cramp in my abs during situps and freaked out


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

*Workout 3 (25/09/11):*
1. Partial Squats - 12x2x180kg/396lbs
2. DB Kroc Rows - 8x4x80kg/176lbs
3. Machine Leg Curls - 3x10x30kg/66lbs

***

Thought my spine was going to fling out and embed itself in the gym wall on more than one occasion. Hilariously, the only thing that hurts right now are my hamstrings from the leg curls.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

*Workout 4 (27/09/11):*
1. Lockout Bench - 8x2x120kg/264lbs
2. BB shrugs - 8x4x160kg/352lbs
3. Static Holds - 3x30sec x 100kg(220lbs)/120kg(264lbs)/130kg(296lbs)

***

Hamstrings were cramping all the way through this. Tricep too during the bench, was supposed to do 12x2 but after 10 seconds pushing against what could have been 200kg I surmised I was done with bench. Hamstrings are still cramping under the weight of my laptop on my lap.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

*Workout 5 (28/09/11):*
1. Single Arm DB Push Press - 15x1x45kg/99lbs
2. Tricep Pushdowns - 10x3x38kg/83.6lbs
3. Seated Calve Raise - 4x10x30kg/66lbs

***

These were the only muscles that weren't hurting thismorning. I can't say the same thing right now. Two days off methinks. What doesn't kill me will only make me stronger. Or kill me later.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

*Workout 6 (01/10/11):*
1. Dead Start Good Mornings - 15x1x140kg/308lbs
2. Weighted Dips - 7x4xBW+20kg/44lbs
3. Negative Finger Curls - 5x5x110kg/242lbs

***

Felt great after two days off, was training in Fighting Fit gym in cwmbran today! Hoorah! Didn't know what to expect from the good mornings, were horrific on the lower back because you start at the bottom of the movement from the pins. Dips were really tough, and negative finger curls were a stroke of genius. Loved them.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 1, 2011)

Just copied those right out of my book with some edits. Tenses are all fucked up. Hams hurt from good mornings.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 1, 2011)

Somebody needs to get a grip of Gaz and make you believe in a program and just stick to it, I'm starting to think you've got ADHD or one of those other made up diseases people talk about! This is me slapping you on the face and telling you to do westside for skinny bastards for a few months and just stick with it or whatever program comes to mind! Haha.... To make it look like I'm joking.... I'm not joking.....no I am joking really...... But seriously I'm not joking......but yeah I am joking.......but truely I'm not joking.... No I'm joking......


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just gonna accept the fact that i'm useless at following a set thing right now  i know it's retarded. Hopefully i can trick myself into getting bored af not following a program. But seriously, any way i can get myself to train hard is a win!


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 2, 2011)

was the wendler program not working for you? impressive numbers on the good mornings by the way.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2011)

At first I thought your journal said "Breastdom" instead of "Beastdom."  I hope you get the breasts you've always wanted.


----------



## Halo (Oct 10, 2011)

Love the ADHD comment Dave!  Keep up the hard work Gaz your a madman!


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 11, 2011)

Ooooo Gaz gone Crazy now! i'm surprised your mind is satisfied with those workouts, seem very simple for you


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Gaz,
I hate you. You suck. Die please. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2506535-post2236.html
Love,
Jug


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 14, 2011)

Things got out of hand. Took a week off following a back injury which left me suffocating on the floor as my intercostals went into spasm. I also got a cold immediately afterwards. Fast forward a week of sports massage, veggies, and lying on a couch I started a *six month long program* that i planned out because, as Dave succinctly put it, i have ADHD and need to get a program sorted.

My request:

*If i switch programs before all four phases (10's, 8's, 5's, 3's) are completed suspend/ban/de-mod me as you see fit. Please would some supermoderator confirm the challenge. Weeks off or injury/real-life shit is fine, but thats all.*

Goddamned ridiculous.

That said, this week has been good. Started off light. Here are my last 3 workouts:

***

*Monday: Week 1 - 10's Wave - Accumulation - Bench*

1. Bench Press - 5x10 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs (90sec RI)

2. DB Bench - 8x3 @ 40kg / 88lbs (75sec RI)

3. DB Row - 4x10 @ 40kg / 88lbs (45sec RI)

4a. Two Hand Pinch Holds - 3x30sec @ 40kg / 88lbs (2x20kg / 44lbs plates)

4b. DB Side Bends - 3x12 @ 25kg (55lbs)

***

*Wednesday: Week 1 - 10's Wave - Accumulation - Squats*

1. Squats - 4x10, 1x12 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs (90sec RI)

2. Leg Press - 8x3 @ 220kg / 484lbs (75sec RI)

3. Hyperextensions - 4x10 @ BW+10kg / 22lbs (45sec RI)

4a. Grippers - 3x5 @ HG250

4b. Palloff Press - 3x12 @ 13kg / 28.6lbs

***

*Friday: Week 1 - 10's Wave - Accumulation - Push Jerks*

1. Push Jerks - 4x10, 1x15 @ 50kg / 110lbs (90sec RI)

2. Dips - 8x3 @ BW + 30kg / 66lbs (75sec RI)

3. Pullups - 4x10 @ BW (45sec RI)

4a. Static Holds - 3x30sec @ 180kg / 396lbs

4b. Kneeling Ab Rollouts - 3x12 @ BW

***

The week has been great. I'm doing a lot of warmup stuff, and a lot of cooldown stuff. I have had a load of trap pulls this year, my lower back and hams need a lot of flexibility work to get my squat looking okay, and this new back injury has required a lot of love too.

The workout portions have been 50 minutes, warmup is 20 minutes, and the cooldown has been around 30 minutes. I'm under orders from my physio to do more core work and a lot of foam rolling and so far it's working a treat, as i'm noticably looser during the massage sessions.

So far i realise the weights are embarrassingly light. This is due to the program (like 5/3/1) underestimating your 1RMs to build on it and give you some breathing room for rep PRs. Second, i've underestimated my numbers even more because that injury has seriously weakened my back, and my lung capacity a little when i get really out of breath. Just playing it safe for a few weeks.

In other news, i'm still unbulking (i refuse to use the C word) and i'm down to 83.8kg (184lbs) from 92kg (202lbs) in about 6-7 weeks. Surprise - i think i have abs after all.

Right now i'm sore as shit, that static hold/ab wheel superset was horrific. Time for chicken.

<3


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2011)

shit just got realz


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 18, 2011)

Hell yeaz.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 18, 2011)

*Week 2 - 10's wave - Accumulation - Deadlifts*

1. Deadlifts - 4x10, 1x15 @ 115kg / 253lbs (90sec RI)

2. Cleans - 8x3 @ 80kg / 176lbs (75sec RI)

3. Good Mornings - 4x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs (45sec RI)

4a. Sledgehammer Levering - 3x10 @ 6kg / 13lbs

4b. Hanging Leg Raises - 3x12 @ BW

***

Weighed in at 83.3kg thismorning, haven't been this light in years! Workout was hard, didn't sleep well this weekend, so 115kg felt abnormally hard. Haven't done deadlifts in quite a while actually. Cleans we're actually quite good though, still monging it up with retard strength but its alright. One of the plates (10kg) fell apart during the last rep of the last set - split in half and fell off the bar mid clean! I can only deduce that this is a sign of awesomeness.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha I concur


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 18, 2011)

Have the spreadsheet to the protocol?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 18, 2011)

Sure:

Juggernaut.xls

Do you have the book? Its EliteFTS called "The Juggernaut Method". The accessory in the spreadsheet is just my own choice but it can literally be anything. If you edit your "Max" numbers next to each lift in the "Split" sheet it'll calculate all the waves for you.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2011)

*Week 2 - 10's Wave - Intensification - Bench*

*1. Bench Press -*
1x5 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
1x5 @ 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
2x10 @ 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
1x12 @ 77.5kg / 170.5lbs

*2. DB Bench Press -* 10x2 @ 45kg / 99lbs (60sec RI)

*3. DB Rows -* 4x10 @ 40kg / 88lbs (45sec RI)

*4a. Pinch Holds -* 3x30sec @ 2x20kg / 44lbs

*4b. DB Side Bends -* 3x12 @ 25kg / 55lbs

***

Great workout thismorning. I love high volume low rep training, it's awesome. Bench press went well, tech felt smooth. Rest of the workout was good. Finished everything in 1:40 so getting quicker! Squats on Friday.

Also, was 82.9kg / 182lbs thismorning. Sure as shit have more than 3kg of fat left before i'm as lean as i'd like so i'm definitely going lower than 80kg. BOOMSTICK.


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Sure:
> 
> Juggernaut.xls
> 
> Do you have the book? Its EliteFTS called "The Juggernaut Method". The accessory in the spreadsheet is just my own choice but it can literally be anything. If you edit your "Max" numbers next to each lift in the "Split" sheet it'll calculate all the waves for you.



I'm reading the ebook right now. Just bought it off EliteFTS.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 21, 2011)

*Week 2 - 10's Wave - Intensification - Squats*

*1. Squats *-
1x5 @ 80kg / 176lbs
1x5 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
2x10 @ 100kg / 220lbs
1x13 @ 100kg / 220lbs
4x20 @ 50kg / 110lbs

*2. Leg Press -* 10x2 @ 220kg / 484lbs

*3a. Grippers -* 3x5 @ HG250

*3b. Palloff Press -* 3x12 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Squat technique was great today, much improved! Was also training with a friend today which makes a change. Definitely upped the intensity a bit. For the main squats we took a fair bit of rest to get the most out of them. For the sets of twenty we used half the top weight for the regular sets and only rested while the other was squatting. Same for the leg press, did a bit of "i go, you go". Was horrific. My legs are agony.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2011)

Great back squat workout, I'm sticking to fronts at the mo, feel at 6'2" my squats are more of a good morning really


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2011)

*Week 3 - 10's Wave - Intensification - Push Jerks*

*1. Push Jerks -*
1x5 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
1x5 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
2x10 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
1x18 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs

*2. Weighted Dips - *
10x2 @ BW + 35kg / 77lbs

*3. Pullups -*
1x15 @ BW
3x10 @ BW

*4a. BB Static Holds -*
3x30sec @ 180kg / 396lbs

*4b. Kneeling Ab Wheel Rollouts -*
3x12 @ BW

***

Awesome workout today. Really happy with my reps on push jerks, weighted dips hurt like hell, and the pullups made me feel sick. Grip was much improved on last time. Ab wheel was easier. 82kg Bodyweight (180.4lbs).


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 25, 2011)

*Conditioning*

*1. Single Arm KB Circuit (8kg, 16kg, 20kg, 24kg) -*
1st Round - Snatch, Press, Curl, Press
30sec RI
2nd Round - Swing, Snatch, Press, Curl, Press
30sec RI
3rd Round - Swing, Clean, Snatch, Press, Curl, Press
30sec RI
4th Round - Swing, Clean, Snatch, Press, Curl, Press, Overhead Squat

*2a. Band Rows -*
4x10 @ Grey Band

*2b. Band Face Pulls -*
4x10 @ Orange Band

***

Quick conditioning session thismorning before work. KB thing was off the cuff but i really enjoyed it. Basically started with right arm with the lightest kettlebell, did the complex and repeated with the left, then worked up through to the heaviest bell. Rest, did it all again with an extra exercise added to the complex. Finished with some back stuff because you can't really do too much back.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Chad's book is good and his programming is really solid.  Good luck with the program, let me know how it works for you.


----------



## stepaukas (Oct 27, 2011)

dude 
you comment on everyones questions on this forum, always thinking you have the correct answer for them.. then reading your new journal, you dont have a clue on what kind of training to do, you start a new plan then quit...
what a joke....

bet you are in the same shape as the last year ... or two.. 

true athletes stick to a plan , play sports and improve.. you start, stop, start stop, and i bet never compete..

then you give ALL KINDS of advice on EVERY QUESTION ASKED!!!

you need to stop reading magazines and compete in something...


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 27, 2011)

^ big words
but from a big man?

Gaz knows his shit, Where is Jugg? he'll vouch for that. 
As will many people on here. If you read Gaz's log you will see he improves despite the chopping and changing which he does due to injuries and changing goals. Its his nature. He still knows how to design amazing routines as afew people on here have followed them and said so. 

Further more he competed in strongman earlier this year so shows how much attention you have been paying.

Can we please get Jugg here asap!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> dude
> you comment on everyones questions on this forum, always thinking you have the correct answer for them.. then reading your new journal, you dont have a clue on what kind of training to do, you start a new plan then quit...
> what a joke....
> 
> ...



First off, you can see in his gallery the progress he has made over the years.  Second, he has competed in a strongman competition.  Also, he has been training for a long time and has to chase his training program more regularly than less experienced lifters.  Don't knock his advice either.  He has helped countless people on this forum.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> dude
> you comment on everyones questions on this forum, always thinking you have the correct answer for them.. then reading your new journal, you dont have a clue on what kind of training to do, you start a new plan then quit...
> what a joke....
> 
> ...



1. Yeah i do change my program a lot. Its called experimenting. I dont know what works the best, but a lot of what i do know comes from getting under the bar and trying shit out. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. Big woop, i can still put my bodyweight over my head for reps and deadlift nearly 500lbs raw.

2. Ive lost 20lbs of fat in two months without using supps or even doing cardio. My strength is the same or even better. So yeah, my shape has changed and will change more but im alk about function.

3. So far ive done 2 strongman comps with a push and pull coming up in november, and powerlifting next april. Also unlike you i dont throw around bullshit terms like true athlete. Im not one. Im just some guy who likes lifting shit off the floor.

4. Ive never read a bb mag in my life. You on the other hand probably read them to feel superior to their poor training methods even though theyve achieved more than you.

So my question to you is where is your journal you little prick? You come on the boards, offer nothing but a high and mighty attitude, piss all over everybody else, and name drop your famous athlete friends. Youre full of shit. You are nothing. Prove me wrong, cunt. Put up a journal so we all may become fucking enlightened and awed by your knowledge and ability.

Do it, or fuck off. Ive had enough of your crap. Im not the first person whose journal youve shat on on this way.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2011)

*Week 3 - 10's Wave - Intensification - Deads*

*1. Deadlifts -*
1x5 @ 105kg / 231lbs
1x5 @ 120kg / 264lbs
2x10 @ 130kg / 286lbs
1x15 @ 130kg / 286lbs

*2. Cleans -*
10x2 @ 90kg / 198lbs

*3. Good Mornings -*
4x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs

*4a. Sledgehammer Levering -*
3x10

*4b. Hanging Leg Raise -*
3x12

***

Yesterdays workout was a doozy. Absolute killer. Was up a kilo in bw leaing me at 83. Deads were tough, cleans were nice and fast though mostly powered by retard strength than good clean form haha! Also seem to have a training partner for the forseeable future. He let me know that after the workour his body gradually stopped functioning towards the evening. Success!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

Purely for the benefit of twatface up there:

*Zeus Gym Strongman 2011 (12th Place Novice Class):*

1. Log Clean + Press - 80kg / 176lbs, 8 reps, 75sec





YouTube Video











2. Farmers Walks - 80kg / 176lbs each hand, 50mtr





YouTube Video











3. Deadlifts - 180kg / 196lbs, 12 reps, 75sec





YouTube Video











4. Conan's Wheel - 220kg / 484lbs, fucking nowhere





YouTube Video











5. Loading - 60kg / 132lbs barrel (and a haematoma), 65kg / 143lbs barrel, 70kg / 154lbs barrel





YouTube Video












*UK:Strength & Power Series, South West Qualifier (4th Place Middleweight Class):*

1. Circus Dumbell floor to overhead - 43kg / 94.6lbs 3" handle - 19 reps, 75sec





YouTube Video











2. Conan's Wheel - 2.5 revs with the wheel and 120kg / 264lbs added





YouTube Video











3. Single Arm BB Deadlift - max weight last man standing, my max was 150kg / 330lbs (RH).





YouTube Video












*Training for the Comps:*






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video












***

So yeah. Fuck you, again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2011)

Subbed Gaz .. You're all natural?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2011)

Gaz, I'm friggin impressed.  Especially on the log press. 
On the farmers, lean in forward. You pick up natural thrust as you walk through. Also, use your heels first to amp up your speed and get better footing. 
The stones just plain suck. I hate those and always will. Which was easier, the kegs or the stones?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 29, 2011)

Your conditioning must be good to finish deads with a set of 15, high rep deads make me feel physically sick


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed Gaz .. You're all natural?



Thanks bro, and yep! All natural baby. I'm a firm believer in squats and milk, haha


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, I'm friggin impressed.  Especially on the log press.
> On the farmers, lean in forward. You pick up natural thrust as you walk through. Also, use your heels first to amp up your speed and get better footing.
> The stones just plain suck. I hate those and always will. Which was easier, the kegs or the stones?



 thanks buddy!

The log press surprised me aswell, i was going on pure adrenaline, haha. Totally agree with your points about the farmer's. I need to focus more during competition and keep my head a bit more.

Ugh, loading is a bitch. The stones are my major weakness in strongman, i'm terrible at them. Kegs have handles at least, but stones...jesus. Can't get the hang of them at all. The stone in that vid was 240 aswell. Trying to do it with a busted hand didn't help (trapped it under first barrel).


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Your conditioning must be good to finish deads with a set of 15, high rep deads make me feel physically sick



Me too, lol. High rep deads are one of those thing where strangely the weight isn't really important. I did 15 with 115kg last week, and 15 with 130kg this week and was just as tired from both.

Def a good conditioner though, you're right.


----------



## stepaukas (Oct 29, 2011)

awsome!!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> awsome!!



The words you're looking for are "i'm sorry". Followed soon after by a curtsey.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2011)

*Week 4 - 10's Wave - Realization - Bench

**1. Bench Press -
*1x5 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
1x3 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
1x1 @ 80kg / 176lbs
1x17 @ 85kg / 187lbs

*2. DB Bench Press - 
*12x1 @ 50kg / 110lbs

*3. DB Rows - 
*4x10 @ 40kg / 88lbs

*4a. Pinch Holds -
*3x30sec @ 2x20kg / 44lbs Plates

*4b. DB Side Bends -
*3x12 @ 25kg / 55lbs

***

Weighed in at 82kg / 180.4lbs dead on before the workout. Which means i benched over my bodyweight seventeen times in that set. BOOM. Very pleased. The last rep was one hell of a grind, barely managed to rack it and my arse was way off the bench. The other reps were great though. Blasted through the dumbell work afterwards. Awesome workout.

For training nerds out there, on this program i'll adjust my training max to reflect my performance in this wave to carry through to the next wave:

The standard number of reps for this wave is 10, and i got 17. Because bench is an upper body exercise i'll be using 2.5kg (5lbs) increments per rep above the standard to increase my working max (90% of 1RM initially). This works out as 130kg. (2.5 x 7 = 17.5 + 112.5kg current max = 130kg).

Now the important part of this program is to make sure your working max is 5-10% lower than your projected max at all times. Your projected max is [((reps x weight) x 0.0333) + weight] or (17 x 85 = 1440) x 0.0333 = 48 + 85 = 132.5kg (rounding to plates).

Confused yet? Good.

So my projected max based on that set alone is 132.kg, and my supposed new working max is 130kg. Thats like 1% difference. If this happens either use smaller increments (like 2.5lbs per rep) but since i can't do that with the plates we have, ill adjust based on a percentage. Since we should be 5-10% lower than the projected max, i took off 7.5% which worked out as 122.5kg.

So my real new working max for bench is 122.5kg, and my projected max is 132.5kg. This leaves a lot of breathing room for continuous improvement. Using this new working max i can calc all the new percentages for the 8's wave.

This was mostly for Jugg


----------



## stepaukas (Oct 31, 2011)

amazing workout!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Gaz you fuqin suck, your getbodybuilding program kicks my ass. 

Even coming back off my bulging disc this program is awesome, I'm down 15lbs from 5/3/1 and am getting comments from people at work saying I'm bigger than I they have seen me, and I've worked there 10yrs. 

Gonna take some measurements today for a comparison. Still have 4 weeks left but would be nice to compare now.

How are you liking this new program, I bought the book but haven't gotten around to reading it yet.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> amazing workout!!!



Don't bite Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Don't bite Gaz



^ agreed. I do not like to be bitten.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Gaz you fuqin suck, your getbodybuilding program kicks my ass.
> 
> Even coming back off my bulging disc this program is awesome, I'm down 15lbs from 5/3/1 and am getting comments from people at work saying I'm bigger than I they have seen me, and I've worked there 10yrs.
> 
> ...



I aim to please! Jugg saw some great results off that program too. The set up of it is weird as hell and a little disjointed, but it's supposed to work - not look neat or "regular". Glad it's working for you 

New program is going well! Shooting for over 300lbs bench, 3xBW dead, and a 440lb squat @ 165lbs in the new year


----------



## stepaukas (Oct 31, 2011)

???

just commenting on how strong you are at 24...

maybe you are right gaz, i need to get an online journal, but who be interested in my workouts?? i bike race and lift to get better at that.. i'm not into lifting to get bigger ...
i train like a madman to kick the guys half my age asses.. 
i'll think about a journal.

good workouts...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2011)

I would purely be interested in seeing you put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you played with a prowler yet? Got a day pass for tomorrow at a gym that has one and want to try it, but not sure how to attack it other than just "push" it.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice videos Gaz, really impressive stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2011)

fufu said:


> Nice videos Gaz, really impressive stuff.



Thanks man! 

Hopefully will get some gym training vids done soon. Generally don't think about filming when i'm psyched up, lol


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Have you played with a prowler yet? Got a day pass for tomorrow at a gym that has one and want to try it, but not sure how to attack it other than just "push" it.



I love prowlers. Amazing things. THe problem is that in my gym we don't have that much space to play with so can't really do them easily. Well worth the investment if you can do it though!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2011)

*Week 4 - 10's Wave - Realization - Squats*

*1. Squats -*
1x5 @ 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
1x3 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
1x1 @ 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
1x22 @ 110kg / 242lbs
4x20 @ 60kg / 132lbs

*2. Leg Press -*
12x1 @ 240kg / 528lbs

*3a. Grippers -*
3x5 @ HG250

*3b. Paloff Press -*
3x12 @ 16kg / 32lbs

***

UGHHHHGHHGHGHGHHGHGHGHG.

New squat training max is 170kg or something. I don't fucking care. I'll sleep now.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

Shit the bed that's a tough looking leg day;

20 x 110kg into 4 x 20 x 60kg ouch!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

Is this chad Wesley smiths juggernaut method? Alot of volume in it by the looks


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Is this chad Wesley smiths juggernaut method? Alot of volume in it by the looks



Yeah it is. Good program, and a really no fluff book. Well worth the money.

The accessory stuff outside the main sets is my own doing. I like fucking with accessory.

The main program does have a fair amount of volume at the start but it increases intensity and decreases volume over the phases.


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 2, 2011)

damn!
111 reps on squats... thats super!!
keep up the awsome training


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, the book is great.  Chad's programming seems like a pretty standard block periodization scheme (which means the first block is meant to improve GPP and will have a lot of volume). He just adds Wendler's idea of an all-out set which to me is great. I think more training programs need that all-out set as it forces you to think about a program less rigidly.

Gaz - great work. Any meets planned in the future?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

The methodology in the book is fantastic, but the way it's written is confusing as hell. As a former teacher, I'd give chad a B-. It stinks of confusion. Not being nitpicky, but Wendler is a goddamn genius compared to Chad.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2011)

It took me a little reading to get my head round it. I agree, Jim is a better author. Chad's program is a little more involved in terms of the workings behind it too.

Dunno if you caught it Jugg, on page two i've put a write-up of how to change your working maxes between phases.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2011)

*Grip!*

*1. Single Arm Deadlifts (2" Axel) -*
1x5 @ 50kg / 110lbs
1x3 @ 70kg / 154lbs
2x1 @ 90kg / 198lbs - PR (RH Only)
1x8 @ 70kg / 154lbs

*2. Vertical Bar Lifts (2" VBar) -*
1x1 @ 50kg / 110lbs
1x1 @ 75kg / 165lbs
2x1 @ 85kg / 187lbs

*3. KB Grip Circuit -*
a. Forward Lock Front Raise - 3x10 @ 8kg / 17lbs
b. Side Lock Overhead Press - 3x10 @ 8kg / 17lbs
c. Inverted KB Row - 3x5 @ 12kg / 36lbs

*4. Thumbless BB Wrist Curls -*
3x10 @ 40kg / 88lbs

*5. Extensors -*
4x20 @ Some sort of small band.

***

I was bored, fancied doing some grip work on my day off. Thick bar deads was an unexpected PR! Hands really hurt now!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2011)

22 reps with 240 on squats.  Holy vomit Batman...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> It took me a little reading to get my head round it. I agree, Jim is a better author. Chad's program is a little more involved in terms of the workings behind it too.
> 
> Dunno if you caught it Jugg, on page two i've put a write-up of how to change your working maxes between phases.



Is it on your site?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> 22 reps with 240 on squats.  Holy vomit Batman...



sums it up pretty damn good^^


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2011)

@ Jugg - No, 2nd page of this thread near the bottom. My last Bench WO.

@ Pimp - Thanks dude! My conditioning must be improving because i didn't feel sick at all, my legs were absolute agony though.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> dude
> you comment on everyones questions on this forum, always thinking you have the correct answer for them.. then reading your new journal, you dont have a clue on what kind of training to do, you start a new plan then quit...
> what a joke....
> 
> ...



What the hell is this?? He really doesnt know Gaz...idid he ride in the short bus??
Uh stepaukus, first you're badmouthing the wrong guy (and a mod). Second, Gaz could wrap ideas of training torture around leaving you crying like a little bitch without waking from sleep; third, I dont need to pimp Gaz. He's one dude who does what he says and has the credentials and the advanced  education to back it up. 
Shut your little bitchass mouth from here on in, learn something and possibly make it up to 300 posts before I ban you just for being stupid.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2011)

I like how stepaukas was basically calling me a bitch one minute, then wants to be best buds the next posting "great workout, you so strong" etc.

And yeah, i know you can see this. Go do some squats and think about it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 3, 2011)

jugg

i never really had an athlete i idolized growing up. when i ran , i liked  
Miruts Yifter, and when i started racing bikes, i liked Eddy Merckx... now its gaz.. only 24 and lifting amazing weights...wait till he matures... wow!!! gotta admire an athlete like this..


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 4, 2011)

*Week 4 - 10's Wave - Realization - Push Jerks

**1. Push Jerks -
*1x5 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
1x3 @ 50kg / 110lbs
1x1 @ 60kg / 132lbs
1x20 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs

*2. Weighted Dips -
*12x1 @ BW + 40kg / 88lbs

*3. Pullups -
*2x15 @ BW
2x10 @ BW

*4a. BB Static Holds -
*1x30sec @ 180kg / 396lbs
1x25sec @ 180kg / 396lbs

*4b. Kneeling Rollouts -
*2x12 @ BW

***

Weighed in at 81.9kg / 180.2lbs today. Only a slight decrease. Push jerks went great, dips hurt like a motherfucker, and pullups are on the rise but OUCH.

Hands really hurt from yesterday so had to cut the holds by one set. Looking forward to my imminent deload now. I'm tired but happy.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> jugg
> 
> i never really had an athlete i idolized growing up. when i ran , i liked
> Miruts Yifter, and when i started racing bikes, i liked Eddy Merckx... now its gaz.. only 24 and lifting amazing weights...wait till he matures... wow!!! gotta admire an athlete like this..



That's great. So why did you smartass the guy?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2011)

Daaammnn. I'm looking forward to an unload. Joints are hurting, traps are hurting, forearms are hurting. One more hurdle to get through - deadlift. Then a nice 6 days chillaxing.

Will probably combine the four workouts into two unloaded workouts and do them wednesday + friday next week after heavy deads on monday. Boomstick. Back to the 8's wave the following monday where i will continue to rape this shit.

Really enjoyed my cheat meal this week. Haven't had pizza in a long time.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2011)

*Week 5 - 10's Wave - Realization - Deadlifts*

*1. Deadlifts -*
5 x 95kg / 209lbs
3 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 135kg / 297lbs
20 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs

*2. Cleans -*
1 x STERNUM CRUSH FAIL @ 100kg / 220lbs
11 x 1 @ 90kg / 198lbs

*3. Good Mornings -*
4 x 10 @ 60kg / 132lbs

*4a. Sledgehammer Levering -*
3x10 @ That sledgehammer in the corner.

*4b. Hanging Leg Raises -*
3x12 @ BW

***

Thus ends the first of four waves of this program. Quarter of the way through and i'm loving it. Feel strong as hell. Gonna enjoy the rest of the week, will do two unload sessions, some cv and grip but nothing heavy at all.

Have got my new cycle calculated as well as new insane accessory work so next monday the pain will begin again - with fucking gusto!


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you elaborate on the Sternum crush fail Gaz?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2011)

Uhhh yeah, only thing that comes to my mind is that he destroyed his thoracic area.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2011)

I cleaned it off the floor, but couldnt get underneath it fast enough so the bar smashed into my chest. I may have a bruise tomorrow


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I cleaned it off the floor, but couldnt get underneath it fast enough so the bar smashed into my chest. I may have a bruise tomorrow



Been there! Sometimes nice healthy bruise is good for motivation the next time you get to the bar.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I cleaned it off the floor, but couldnt get underneath it fast enough so the bar smashed into my chest. I may have a bruise tomorrow



Slow deadass pussy


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

Gaz, I remember you saying a few weeks back you had a problem with your back rounding on squats when you went ATG. But your back doing them again now, what changes have you made or are you just going to parallel now? Ive found a box to parallel works better for me, any deeper and I round my back. However, I'm much more into front squats now and really enjoy them although they are tough!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

End of August @ 202lbs // Yesterday @ 178lbs

Happy Gaz is happy.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

Gaz, you made some great changes above. Did you start the dieting yet?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks dude! I feel a lot better

Not yet, i'm still losing weight daily on this current setup so not gonna pre-empt a stall. Love the look of it (except the 10g carbs...dear lord ). Think it would be awesome for contest prep to get to weight fast, too. Think i might finish this week and get on it!

Really appreciate you running the numbers for me


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Gaz - great work. Any meets planned in the future?



Thanks man!

Yeah, going for my first PL meet in the new year in the 165's. Gonna be a lot of fun i think!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Gaz, I remember you saying a few weeks back you had a problem with your back rounding on squats when you went ATG. But your back doing them again now, what changes have you made or are you just going to parallel now? Ive found a box to parallel works better for me, any deeper and I round my back. However, I'm much more into front squats now and really enjoy them although they are tough!



Right now i'm just going down to paralell as judged by a bench. I'm also straddling the bench to cue me to open my knees out more.

The problem with me was a lack of core strength, a lack of lower back flexibility, and a really tight groin. Been working on those things by doing core every workout, warming up every session with some goblet squats where i push my knees out with my elbows for a second or two each rep (training to squat between the legs) and stretching the shit out of my lower back and every possible opportunity, haha.

It's helping a lot. Gradually getting more able to squat deeper with a more upright torso and stop the back tucking under. It's gonna be a while still but we're getting there.

The main thing for me now is to not lose faith in squatting and at least do it even if the depth isn't great, yknow?

I can give you more detail on those stretches/exercises if you like.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2011)

Please? Thanks


----------



## Flathead (Nov 8, 2011)

Flathead signing in! Now lets fuck some shit up!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude! I feel a lot better
> 
> Not yet, i'm still losing weight daily on this current setup so not gonna pre-empt a stall. Love the look of it (except the 10g carbs...dear lord ). Think it would be awesome for contest prep to get to weight fast, too. Think i might finish this week and get on it!
> 
> Really appreciate you running the numbers for me



No problem. You've made great progress, so go to the end with the current diet. Once you stall for two weeks, it might be a better idea to throw this in. And remember, carbs around and after the workouts. Every other part of the day is keto.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

So I only have a couple weeks left to finish off the 12 weeks on the getbodybuilding program. 

I've been thinking about doing 5/3/1 for 2 or 3 cycles, and do the getbodybuilding again. 

My logic is to take the new muscle and size I've gained and use the strength training to really use and hopefully solidify those gains, and then do it all over again.

Wanted to see what you thought of this plan.

And by the way awesome improvements.  The tightening your waiste made your back look huge.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Excellent progress Gaz mate! Delts and back looking good, real good.


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 10, 2011)

not a shot, so dont take this personal... but why so fat and soft in the photo?? the one eating the ice cream..


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> not a shot, so dont take this personal... but why so fat and soft in the photo?? the one eating the ice cream..



Because thats the "before" photo. The one "before" the cut.

This isn't a difficult concept. It would hardly be a transformation if was just as lean before, would it?

And don't worry, i don't take anything you say personally. Or even care at all.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Excellent progress Gaz mate! Delts and back looking good, real good.



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So I only have a couple weeks left to finish off the 12 weeks on the getbodybuilding program.
> 
> I've been thinking about doing 5/3/1 for 2 or 3 cycles, and do the getbodybuilding again.
> 
> ...



Thanks man!

And yeah, that sounds like a great plan. I would definitely do 3 cycles of 5/3/1 though rather than 2. Give it a bit more time to get you some gains.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No problem. You've made great progress, so go to the end with the current diet. Once you stall for two weeks, it might be a better idea to throw this in. And remember, carbs around and after the workouts. Every other part of the day is keto.



Have started today. I need some motivation and this is doing it!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

Flathead said:


> Flathead signing in! Now lets fuck some shit up!!



Hell yes!

How you doing, bro?


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 10, 2011)

gaz

thats what i thought.. is this common to get fat and out of shape, then cut?

i am only doing another year on the bike, then i may try to get in lifting, so i'm picking up as much info as i can..i know a bit, but not as much as you.. 

whats the pro's and cons of getting fat, then cutting?

thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> gaz
> 
> thats what i thought.. is this common to get fat and out of shape, then cut?
> 
> ...



You get cold in the winter. Thats a bit annoying.


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 10, 2011)

???

not sure of your reply..getting cold???

thats why you bulk up? in winter??

cold is doing 150k at freezing temps.. then repeating the workout the next day.. if it rains, on goes a rain cape.. cold isnt a word in a cyclists vocabulary.. i'm talking weights now. i am doing 1 more year then its weights.. you got a good program for me? right now i have a pr of 365 in the deadlift 2 147 pounds.. i do 29 dead hand pullups.. 100 pushups non stop.. i want a weight program. wanna help?? you are the best on the boards..
thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> ???
> 
> not sure of your reply..getting cold???
> 
> ...



Yeah. I also hibernate in a cave.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah. I also hibernate in a cave.



You too??? Thought I was the only one! OMIGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2011)

So yeah, started the carb cycling protocol Jugg did for me today.

Prawns, chicken, and a teeny tiny spoon of bbq sauce saw me through most of it. Glad i invested in some whey isolate the other day too.

Tomorrow is my last unload session. Haven't been posting them because they're boring as fuck. Can't wait to get back to heavy training on monday!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah. I also hibernate in a cave.


 


juggernaut said:


> You too??? Thought I was the only one! OMIGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Bitch's, I hollow out a tree to hibernate in.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> You get cold in the winter. Thats a bit annoying.


 
True, never met a ripped eskimo.  Bald one either not that I think about it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> gaz
> 
> thats what i thought.. is this common to get fat and out of shape, then cut?
> 
> ...


 
Just a couple things:

1. Just because doesn't have a 6 pack doesn't mean he's "fat and our of shape". 

2. If your trying to gain strength and muscle size, after a while you need to be eating enough to support those gains. Initially the change in routine will show gains but unless your having some extra calories to support the recovery and building of new muscle your going to plateau. As a result normally when bulking (trying to build more muscle and get stronger) results in some added fat. You'll notice it took him about 2 months to lose the bit he added and has a visible 6pack now.

3. The winter is a perfect time to bulk since the body likes the insulation, and you can hide it under the winter clothes. 

You seem like you want to learn but sometimes your approach can be really abrasive.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You seem like you want to learn but sometimes your approach can be really abrasive.


Quite frankly, he comes off like a douchebag. But's that like calling the kettle black in my case.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Gaz and or Jugg for that matter seeing as you wrote it. What is the set up for the carb cycling? is it almost a keto diet or??

Also O i'm inclined to agree with Jugg, maybe English isn't his first typed language but every post seems mocking to me. He's a full blown enema kit


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 10, 2011)

come on guys... i really really wanna be a weightlifter after 1 more year of bike racing.

i want gaz as my coach... guy knows it all...

what do you think gaz? wanna take an older guy under your wings and teach me all you know so i can be an animal at weight training?

thanks


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

Start with some basics:
Starting Strength


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2011)

*Week 6 - 8's Wave - Accumulation - Bench Press

**1. Bench Press -
*80kg / 176lbs x 8, 8, 8, 10

*2. Front Squats -
*60kg / 132lbs x 2
80kg / 176lbs x 2
90kg / 198lbs x 2
100kg / 220lbs x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*3. Power Shrugs -
*140kg / 308lbs x 3
180kg / 396lbs x 3
200kg / 440lbs x 3
220kg / 484lbs x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*4. Accessory Circuit -
*a. Face Pulls @ 18kg / 39lbs x 15, 15, 15
b. Palloff Press @ 16kg / 32lbs x 12, 12, 12
c. Grippers @ HG200 x 5, 5, 5

***

First session back. Smoked this. Took like 30-60 seconds rest between almost everything, and nearer the low side. Did the whole workout (31 sets) in under and hour. Warmup was 15 minutes, cooldown was about 20 i think.

I'm fucked. The deload, as always, did me the world of good! Squats some time this week. Will be doing a press, a pull, and a squat every workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Hey Gaz and or Jugg for that matter seeing as you wrote it. What is the set up for the carb cycling? is it almost a keto diet or??
> 
> Also O i'm inclined to agree with Jugg, maybe English isn't his first typed language but every post seems mocking to me. He's a full blown enema kit



Lower carbs on the days not training, higher carbs on the days of training. Fat is kept higher, protein can remain the same, but the carbs are not insanely high. It can be keto on the days not training or some carbs are allowed. In Gaz's case, they're low because he's not too far off from his goal weight.
This was all under Built's recommendation for carb cycling. She's taught me a ton of stuff because we are of the same genetic traits. 
I'd much rather take advice from someone with flawed genetics and has developed a great physique than what has worked for them and them only (gopro-gobro-whatever his name is made a great living doing that) problem was all of the clients he had that were not like him failed miserably. He's since faded into oblivion. I heard he's on the sandy shores of Venezuela combing the beach after a psychotic breakdown. Rumors...but if it did...poor guy


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> come on guys... i really really wanna be a weightlifter after 1 more year of bike racing.
> 
> i want gaz as my coach... guy knows it all...
> 
> ...



I think you're coming off like a fucking wiseass. Tell me it isnt true and that you REALLY have some sort of mancrush on Gaz after seeing him bare-chested.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 14, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> How you doing, bro?


 

No complaints here, just trying to lift heavy shit & chasing my kids around.

I see your still getting after it. I copied/pasted the hell out of your "High Volume Heavies" write-up. One of the best reads yet!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2011)

Flathead said:


> No complaints here, just trying to lift heavy shit & chasing my kids around.
> 
> I see your still getting after it. I copied/pasted the hell out of your "High Volume Heavies" write-up. One of the best reads yet!



Thanks dude! I love this sort of training, it's really fun. How's it going for you?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2011)

*Week 6 - 8's Wave - Accumulation - Squats

**1. Squats -
*112.5kg / 247.5lbs x 8, 8, 8, 8
112.5kg / 247.5lbs x 12
60kg / 132lbs x 30

*2. Clean + Strict Press -
*60kg / 132lbs x 1
65kg / 143lbs x 1
70kg / 154lbs x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1 (10x1)

*3. Accessory Circuit -
*a. Straight Arm Pulldowns @ 31kg / 68lbs x 10, 10, 10
b. Hanging Leg Raises @ BW x 12, 12, 12
c. Sledgehammer Levering @ 6lbs x 10, 10, 10

***

Very nearly almost constantly felt like vomiting during this workout. Again, rests were low. Even on the squats. Really trying to be controlled throughout the reps and this really fucked me up, haha. Finished with a set of 30 on a lighter weight. Will try to push this up to 100 over the coming months.

Clean and Press covers both our push and pull for the day, and the way we did this was to clean it from the floor, then put our feet tight together for the press. Really difficult since you haven't got a choice but to be strict as hell.

Weighed in today at 79.9kg / 176lbs. Haven't been under 80kg for about 3 years. BOOM.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2011)

Rockin the diet paisan! Great to hear!
Btw-on the 10x1, how much time lapses after each set?


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 16, 2011)

gaz

you going to write up a program and coach me??


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Rockin the diet paisan! Great to hear!
> Btw-on the 10x1, how much time lapses after each set?



More often than not we're doing "i go, you go" but it can be anywhere from that to 45 seconds tops. For some of the heavy heavy exercises slightly more but for singles you can recover pretty quick even when the weights are pretty high in terms of %.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> gaz
> 
> you going to write up a program and coach me??



No, but i will tell you to get fucked though.


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 16, 2011)

come on gaz!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> come on gaz!!



Asshole, really? Stop being a jerkoff.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> come on gaz!!



Haha What's this all about? I've obviously missed something somewhere, why are you trying to wind Gaz up, what's the history?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> come on gaz!!



One more comment in here from you and i will ban your ass.

You're about as welcome in my journal as a pubic hair in a salad. Fuck off.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> You're about as welcome in my journal as a pubic hair in a salad. Fuck off.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2011)

What's his beef Gaz?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What's his beef Gaz?



Your guess is as good as mine mate. First he's a knowitall asshole, then he's a willing protege. Call me a cynic but i'll err on the side of caution and just assume he's taking the piss.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd ban him on principle alone but I want to get him a bit more asshole-ly


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Lower carbs on the days not training, higher carbs on the days of training. Fat is kept higher, protein can remain the same, but the carbs are not insanely high. It can be keto on the days not training or some carbs are allowed. In Gaz's case, they're low because he's not too far off from his goal weight.
> This was all under Built's recommendation for carb cycling. She's taught me a ton of stuff because we are of the same genetic traits.
> I'd much rather take advice from someone with flawed genetics and has developed a great physique than what has worked for them and them only (gopro-gobro-whatever his name is made a great living doing that) problem was all of the clients he had that were not like him failed miserably. He's since faded into oblivion. I heard he's on the sandy shores of Venezuela combing the beach after a psychotic breakdown. Rumors...but if it did...poor guy


 
Thanks Jugg and Built for that matter. I was gonna rep you but need to share my love some more first.

Gaz is a power shrug for you a shrug involving leg drive? Do you strap up on them? I'd be inclined to say no due to your 180kgish one arm deadlift.

What sort of thing goes into your cooldown aswell? 


Congratualtions on the low weight too! You'll grow like a weed coming back to calorie rich environment


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Thanks Jugg and Built for that matter. I was gonna rep you but need to share my love some more first.
> 
> Gaz is a power shrug for you a shrug involving leg drive? Do you strap up on them? I'd be inclined to say no due to your 180kgish one arm deadlift.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! I can definitely say carb cycling is awesome. I think i'll stick with the principle on a bulk too, to maximize muscle gain and minimize fat. Sure it's not 100% possible, but i can definitely see the high/low days being as good as it'll get.

And yeah, a power shrug is exactly that. I use a bit of hip extension to get the bar moving then shrug it. I think a lot of the benefit of the exercise comes not just from the shrug, but from the negative and the holding of a heavy weight. My traps are still sore. I actually do strap up for these, just for safety. Flinging 500lbs around is risky enough, let alone if one hand slips off and all the weight is going through one arm for a moment, lol!

I find they get my entire back. Because of getting the weight out of the rack i'm doing high rack pulls as well as the shrug, then the hip extension and driving the weight up really calls for a lot of work from the lower back, and obviously you have the shrug part. I try and shrug up and pull my shoulders back and that seems to get the upper and lower traps both.

Cooldown is just a lot of foam rolling on tight areas (mainly the IT band, glutes, QL/erectors, and traps for me) then stretching on tight areas (same again) and anything i worked hard that day. Takes about 20-30 minutes some days but god it's worth it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice post Welshman.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 17, 2011)

Your right jugg he is a Welshmen!

Despite being a Welshmen are you going to watch England v Australia in the rugby league world cup final this wknd? Or would that betray your welsh rugby union roots?!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

Rugby?? What the fuck is rugby???


----------



## davegmb (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a game most of the world play who don't want to wear a stupid helmet and oversized pads just to catch a ball and tackle each other!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2011)

*Week 6 - 8's Wave - Accumulation - Push Jerks

**1. Push Jerks -
*62.5kg / 137.5lbs x 8, 8, 8, 8
62.5kg / 137.5lbs x 12

*2. Lockout Squats -
*140kg / 308lbs x 1
180kg / 396lbs x 1
220kg / 484lbs x 1
240kg / 528lbs x 1
250kg / 550lbs x 1, 1, 1, 1
260kg / 572lbs x 1, 1
270kg / 594lbs x 1, 1

*3. Pendlay Rows -
*70kg / 154lbs x 3
100kg / 220lbs x 3
120kg / 264lbs x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*4. Accessory Circuit -
*a. Reverse DB Flys @ 10kg / 22lbs x 12, 12, 12
b. Kneeling Ab Rollouts @ BW x 12, 12, 12
c. DB Overhand Wrist Curls @ 10kg / 22lbs x 15, 15, 15

***

Dear lord. Exhausted. The lockouts slayed me, even though i think i can go heavier. Was a quarter squat from pins then a 5 second hold at lockout. Rows were fun too, let them go dead to the floor each rep.

Weighed 79.4kg / 175lbs thismorning so down another pound! Hoorah! Looking better every day now, obliques are starting to come out a bit more. Enjoying it even though the low carb days are a task and a half.

Great workout. Had a spontaneous sports massage straight after cooldown which i'm sure will help with tomorrow's DOMS. Phew. Glad it's the weekend - two days off training!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> It's a game most of the world play who don't want to wear a stupid helmet and oversized pads just to catch a ball and tackle each other!!!!



Yeaaah why would you want to risk NOT getting whiplash or brain damage...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *
> 
> Phew. Glad it's the weekend - two days off training!*


*





YouTube Video









*


----------



## stepaukas (Nov 18, 2011)

great workout gaz!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> One more comment in here from you and i will ban your ass.
> 
> You're about as welcome in my journal as a pubic hair in a salad. Fuck off.





stepaukas said:


> great workout gaz!!!








YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2011)

Did ya ban the goof?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2011)

Temp ban. Next time i'll consider it a threat to national security and act appropriately.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2011)

Also, have written up my experiences cutting so far in an article for the blog of the gym i work at:

Daves Gym Blog

Will be a short series of articles which will eventually get posted on GetLifting. The next few will deal with an adaptation of this more geared towards the ladies, one on carb cycling for cutting, one on carb cycling on bulking, and then maybe one more.

These will be written as and when i go through those things myself, so progress pictures galore!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2011)

78.kg / 173.5lbs

Two low carb days in a row is a bitch.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2011)

Yessir it is. It's also the reason I train five days week.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2011)

*Week 7 - 8's Wave - Accumulation - Deadlifts

**1. Deadlifts -
*140kg / 308lbs x 8, 8, 8, 8, 13

*2. Jump Squats -
*60kg / 132lbs x 3, 3
70kg / 154lbs x 3, 3
80kg / 176lbs x 3, 3
90kg / 198lbs x 3, 3

*3. Floor Press -
*60kg / 132lbs x 2
80kg / 176lbs x 2
90kg / 198lbs x 2, 2
100kg / 220lbs x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2 (6x2)

*4. Accessory Circuit -
*a. Side Bends @ 25kg / 55lbs x 12, 12, 12
b. Grippers @ HG200 x 5, 5, 5
c. Face Pulls @ 18kg / 39lbs x 15, 15, 15

***

Great workout today. Deadlifts were okay, i'm finding it harder to keep my lower back solid as it's getting more flexible for squats - ARGH. It's not terrible, but it's not as comfortable as it was before.

Jump Squats were hilarious fun. Were done to ATG depth then explosive untill feet left the ground. The height on the jump wasn't important, just so long as we left the floor. Floor Press was good, my bicep tendons are feeling rough from the cutting i think. Will get some joint supps in.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Yessir it is. It's also the reason I train five days week.


 
Now this is a great reson to trian 5x/week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 21, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great workout today. Deadlifts were okay, i'm finding it harder to keep my lower back solid as it's getting more flexible for squats - ARGH. It's not terrible, but it's not as comfortable as it was before.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is definately intersting, I wouldn't have even thought of this issue. So what if anything are you thinking of doing to clear that issue up.
> ...


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2011)

You mentioned posting the exercises your doing for squat flexibility!! They would be greatly appreciated please Gaz


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> * Will get some joint supps in.*


*
Fish oil, ginger root, beta-alanine and cissus. Don't fall for the chondroitin, glucosamine or MSM bullshit unless you're injecting veterinarian quality medication. Most of OTC is garbage. Vitamin E and C (which you knew about) are very useful right after a workout (400IU and 1000mg respectively).*


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2011)

*Week 7 - 8's Wave - Intensification - Bench

**1. Bench Press -
*75kg / 165lbs x 3
85kg / 187lbs x 3
90kg / 198lbs x 8, 4, 6

*2. Rack Pulls -
*160kg / 352lbs x 1
200kg / 440lbs x 1
220kg / 484lbs x 1, 1
240kg / 528lbs x 1, 1, 1
250kg / 550lbs x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1
260kg / 572lbs x 1

*3. Shoulder Squats - *
60kg / 132lbs x 2
80kg / 176lbs x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2 (9x2)

*4. Accessory Circuit -
*a. Wrist Curls @ 40kg / 88lbs x 12, 12, 12
b. Palloff Press @ 18kg / 39lbs x 12, 12, 12
c. Upright Rows @ 40kg / 88lbs x 12, 12, 12

***

Weighed in today at 78.3kg / 172.2lbs.

Bench wasn't fantastic, was supposed to do 2x8 on 90kg then a set of 8+. For whatever reason it felt really heavy. Couldn't get my form locked in right and every rep was a grind, elbows were hurting a fair bit and i didn't take a pre-WO today so i dunno. Chalk it up to a bad day!

Other exercises were pretty good though and got a got workout in. Rack pulls were fun, and my grip got a nice workout too. Held the top of each rep for a few seconds. That heaviest weight was pretty filthy in terms of technique. Glad i only tried it for one rep. The others were nice and fast. 240kg felt light as hell.

Shoulder squats are a fun exercise - set the bar on pins so your squat is at paralell/just below, face the side of the rack so the bar is balanced on your shoulder, and squat it to lockout from a dead start. Then lower, and switch shoulders for the next rep. The dead start, starting from depth, the core strength imbalance, and the set up fatigues the fuck out of your quads. This was literally the heaviest weight i could manage.

Fun workout. Hope squats go better than bench on friday.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 23, 2011)

Rack Pulls look real solid, no doubt!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> You mentioned posting the exercises your doing for squat flexibility!! They would be greatly appreciated please Gaz



Sorry i missed this!

Basically as part of my warmup every workout i do:

1. Push Out Squats - Done either as BW or with a DB. Goblet squat position, wider stance than normal squat stance, squat down and focus on arching your lower back by pushing your chest out and your ass back. In the bottom position push your knees out with your elbows and hold the stretch for 3 seconds - keep your chest up and back arched. Even painfully so. Do 3x10. This stretches out your groin and lower back and teaches you to squat between your legs.

2. Bulgarian split squats - put your back foot on a low aerobics step, do a static lunge/split squat all the way down, keeping your torso completely vertical all the way through.  3x8 per leg. This will stretch out your hip flexors and psoas. At least it sure as fuck does for me.


And as part of my cooldown i'll do static stretch versions of these two exercises. Holding the stretch for 20-30 seconds. For the pushouts i don't actually push out, but hold a vertical bar with my hands and sit all the way back while keeping my back tight. Its hard to explain but you should feel a stretch in your lower back.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 25, 2011)

*Week 7 - 8's Wave - Intensification - Squats*

*1. Squats -*
80kg / 176lbs x 3
110kg / 242lbs x 3
125kg / 275lbs x 8, 8, 12

*2. Press Behind Neck -*
50kg / 110lbs - 3, 3, 3, 3
55kg / 121lbs - 3, 3
60kg / 132lbs - 3, 3, 3, 3

*3. Bent Over Rows -*
60kg / 132lbs x 2
80kg / 176lbs x 2
100kg / 220lbs x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2 (10x2)

*4. Accessory Circuit -*
a. Dead Hangs @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs x 45sec, 40sec, 38sec
b. DB Rear Delt Flys @ 12.5kg / 27.5lbs x 12, 12, 12
c. Kneeling Ab Wheel Rollouts @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs x 10, 10, 10

***

Squats went a lot better than bench did, haha. Form felt really solid today, i think the heavy partials are really strengthening my lower back and core. Felt solid as a rock. Hard sets though. Didn't feel like doing the volume set today for some reason.

Have no idea why the fuck i did BTN press, i've always hated that exercise but thought id give it another shot. Turns out i hate that exercise. Felt really weird, and now my trap hurts.

BOR was good. Unlike the other rows i did these were strict as hell and the bar didn't go dead with each rep. No momentum, just solid rowing. Very happy with this as i did 8x3 not so long ago and could only do 80kg / 176lbs strict. Progress!

Circuit at the end was tough. Wore a weighted vest throughout, and the hangs were agony by that third round. Ab wheel was solid, feel i could have done more but my right elbow was screaming at me. They're feeling better after Jugg's recommendation of Vit C and fish oils after workouts. I've also been picking exercises that don't use the biceps for the last few sessions.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad it's working out. 
Bent rows-love those fuckers. Hard as hell and worth the effort!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Glad it's working out.
> Bent rows-love those fuckers. Hard as hell and worth the effort!



I love back work, period. The pendlay rows i do with a bit of body english are great because of the poundages i can lift, but strict slow bent rows like today i can feel through my entire back from ass to head.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Sorry i missed this!
> 
> Basically as part of my warmup every workout i do:
> 
> ...



Thanks Gaz will try this


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2011)

78.1kg / 171.8lbs thismorning! Slowly slowly!

It's not a huge drop, but i'm looking a lot more muscular and lean lately. Bit of recomping going on mebbes?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2011)

Some rest day pullup shenanigans:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Bicep tendonitis is fucking gone. BOOM.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> 78.1kg / 171.8lbs thismorning! Slowly slowly!
> 
> It's not a huge drop, but i'm looking a lot more muscular and lean lately. Bit of recomping going on mebbes?



Definitely.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2011)

*Week 8 - 8's Wave - Intensification - Push Jerks

**1. Push Jerks -
*57.5kg / 126.5lbs x 3
62.5kg / 137.5lbs x 3
67.5kg / 148.5lbs x 8, 8, 13

*2. Zercher Lifts -
*60kg / 132lbs x 1
80kg / 176lbs x 1
100kg / 220lbs x 1
120kg / 264lbs x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1
110kg / 242lbs x 1, 1

*3. BB Shrug & Hold - 
*100kg / 220lbs x 2
120kg / 264lbs x 2
140kg / 308lbs x 2, 2
160kg / 352lbs x 2
180kg / 396lbs x 2, 2, 2

*4. Accessory Circuit - 
*a. Plate Pinch Holds @ 2x20kg / 44lbs x 30sec, 27sec, 30sec
b. Weighted Chins @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs x 10, 5, 8
c. Ab Wheel Rollouts @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs x 10, 10, 10

***

This was one of the hardest workouts thus far on the program. Just in terms of sheer punishment more than anything else really. The push jerks felt really fast today either because of the caffeine or the addition of a lot of overhead work lately. On the heavy rep out set i smashed the bar into my chin on the way up during rep ten and bit through my tongue. Did three more reps with my head spinning.

Ouch.

Zercher lifts were great, deadlift onto knees then zercher squat it to lockout. This was a 15kg PR for me and i did it for five singles. Very happy! Forearms are destroyed.

Uuuh. Ouch.

We were gonna call it because the zercher lift technically counts as a pull and a squat both, but we were feeling good so did some shrug and holds. The pause at the top of the shrug was about three seconds a rep. Fun exercise but traps cramp like crazy.

Ouch. Again.

For some reason ben wanted to do more rollouts, and even though i maxed chins yesterday i was really up for them too so the circuit at the end was pretty awful. Ab cramps.

Yeah, you get the idea - ouch.

And now, some videos:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Good day. Now i'm off to work.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Nice.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2011)

*Just some minor goals for the immediate future in training:*

1. 140kg Zercher Lift
2. 350kg Squat Lockout
3. 120kg Jump Squat
4. 140kg BB Row
5. 80kg Strict Press

*Even minorer:*
1. Get a neck and "yoke" so thick i can take my shirt off without unbuttoning the collar.
2. Get forearms so thick Popeye would cry himself to sleep at night.

*I will be attacking these goals thusly:*

- All squats which aren't part of the juggernaut program progression will be zerchers of some description.
- Every few workouts i'll do BB jump squats superset with heavy lockouts.
- Train yoke/neck/grip every time i'm in the gym.
- All non-juggernaut progression pressing will be strict overhead pressing of different varieties, alternated with some sort of lockout.
- Lots of rowing. This is the best i can come up with. Do it a lot.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

Squat lockouts scare the shit out of me. 
Popeye doesnt cry. Only Bluto.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2011)

I will make Popeye my bitch.

And they scare me aswell, but my training partner got 300kg and i was stuck down on 270kg. I have to get at least 350kg to be able to comfortably call him a pussy.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

saw a video of a guy doing 935lbs


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> saw a video of a guy doing 935lbs



I'd love to have 1000lbs on my back someday. Just to see what it feels like.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

You sure you didn't bite your tongue headbanging to Ramstein? 

Killer goals, with some crazy weight. Look forward to seeing them happen.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 30, 2011)

You have a lot more in you on the push jerks. They look more like push presses to me.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2011)

*Week 8 - 8's Wave - Intensification - Deadlifts

**1. Deadlifts -
*130kg / 286lbs x 3
147.5kg / 324.5lbs x 3
157.5kg / 346.5lbs x 8, 8, 11

*2. Zercher Lockout Squats - 
*70kg / 154lbs x 2
100kg / 220lbs x 2
140kg / 308lbs x 2
180kg / 396lbs x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2 (5x2)
200kg / 440lbs x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2 (5x2)

*3. **BB **Fast Curl & Press -
*50kg / 110lbs x 1
60kg / 132lbs x 1
70kg / 154lbs x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1 (12x1)

*4. Accessory Circuit -
*a. Sledgehammer Levering - 3x10
b. Palloff Press - 3x12
c. Face Pulls - 3x15

***

My lower back is still cramping from this workout and it was hours ago. Loved it. Deadlifts were heavy but good, the zerchers were really difficult but got an awesome rush from them. Fast curl and press is one of my favourite exercises, really enjoyed it today. Think with some more technique practice i'll be able to press some heavy weights with this and have an excuse to train guns.

As standard, some vids:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm liking the vids! Good job on the 20 rep chin set, good stuff. How'd your jaw feel after hitting it with the bar? I've done that before...also hit my self in the face on a couple occasion as well. OHP is some tricky stuff, haha.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

Gaz for some reason I can't see the videos on my iPhone through! What are squat lockouts? Are they quarter squats and what do they help you with? Thanks for the stretches tips by the way


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

Dave you need to turn the porn filter off.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2011)

fufu said:


> I'm liking the vids! Good job on the 20 rep chin set, good stuff. How'd your jaw feel after hitting it with the bar? I've done that before...also hit my self in the face on a couple occasion as well. OHP is some tricky stuff, haha.



Thanks dude!

Felt a bit concussed in the evening if i'm honest, haha! Jaw and head just felt sore and i was drowsy as hell. Was fine the next morning, had some contrast showers before bed and that made me feel a lot better!

I'm glad i'm not the only one, though, lol


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Gaz for some reason I can't see the videos on my iPhone through! What are squat lockouts? Are they quarter squats and what do they help you with? Thanks for the stretches tips by the way



Thats odd...they should work :-S are you using an app or the web?

Lockouts are partial squats off pins set pretty high up. They mainly help just by having a huge weight on your back - it gets you inured to heavy weights so you wont feel mentally unsure next time you do proper squats, also strengthens your tendons and core quite a lot.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dave you need to turn the porn filter off.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2011)

*Week 8 - 8's Wave - Realization - Bench Press

**1. Bench Press -
*62.5kg / 137.5lbs x 5
75kg / 165lbs      x 3
87.5kg / 192.5lbs x 2
92.5kg / 203.5lbs x 1
100kg / 220lbs     x 7

*2. Bottom Start Zercher Squats -
*60kg / 132lbs x 1
100kg / 220lbs x 1
120kg / 264lbs x 1
140kg / 308lbs x 1
160kg / 352lbs x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1 (6x1)
140kg / 308lbs x 1, 1

*3.* *TBAR Rows -
*45kg / 99lbs x 3
65kg / 143lbs x 3
85kg x 187lbs x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 (8x3)

*4. Accessory Circuit -
*a. Kelso Shrugs - 10, 10, 10
b. Fat Bar Reverse Curls - 15, 15, 15 
c. Hanging Leg Raises - 12, 12, 12

***

Weighed in at 77.7kg / 170.9lbs thismorning! It's still going down slowly. Losing my rag with cutting a bit, nearly there though. Starting to get weaker on some things like bench which pisses me off. Just keep telling myself i'm nearly there! Few more pounds.

Workout was good. Despite bench getting a bit weaker, i've dropped over 30lbs since i benched 100kg for 10, and i still got 7 today. Not really that bad when you look at the numbers. Wasn't a bad set, form felt a lot better than last time!

This has been a horrific week with the all the Zerchers, haha! It's been a lot of fun at the same time and i really feel good about this lift now. Have a few more variations up my sleeve for the next few weeks, though. Just hope my forearms hold out! Got a 20kg personal best on the bottom starts which is awesome!

Started off doing Yates Rows and stopped and did Tbars instead. Yates Rows are fucking odd. Even with 300lbs it hardly felt like we were doing anything. Not a fan. Tbars aren't great but we were strapped for time and proper BOR wasn't an option with the state of our lower backs. The weight for those doesn't include the bar.

Some vids:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Dec 2, 2011)

Using tap talk Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2011)

Ill be honest i have no idea what that is.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's an app, I use it on my android phone to. Other than pic html links it doesn't handle the embedded stuff.

Gaz if you could check the program I wrote up, I'd appreciate it. Jugernaut has me second guessing if I'm thinking to high on the reps. Also another set of eyes on if it's balanced would be nice. Want to start 5/3/1 on monday. And then I'll be on the same diet as you and juggernaut as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2011)

Just perusing through the journal.  Interesting exercise choices throughout.  The Zercher lift looks like a whore of a bitch, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2011)

Still lurking when i can, real life is feeling the pinch right now. Still training though.

Have posted an updated article on GetLifting for your enjoyment:

getlifting.info » Get Lean (Like a Boss)


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2011)

I just read it. You look great!
Thanks for the mentions. Keep up the good work and great writing.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Jugg! 

Have jumped on the Wendler bandwagon again and switched to the new style 5/3/1. The new book is awesome. Owing to technique issues i was gonna have to drop my maxes for the last part of the Juggernaut method anyhow.

Fuck it, it's basically the same program and i did the other one for 10 weeks. Workouts coming up...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 12, 2011)

*5/3/1 - Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Military*

1. Military Press:
1x5 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
1x5 @ 45kg / 99lbs
1x5 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
1x10 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs

2. CGBP:
1x5 @ 35kg / 77lbs
1x10 @ 45kg / 99lbs
1x10 @ 55kg / 110lbs
1x10 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs

3a. DB Row:
3x15 @ 35kg / 77lbs

3b. BB Shrugs:
3x10 @ 130kg / 286lbs

4a. Tricep Pushdowns:
3x12 @ 28kg / 61.6lbs

4b. DB Curls:
3x12 @ 20kg / 44lbs


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 12, 2011)

*5/3/1 - Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Deadlifts*

1. Deadlifts (Dead Stop/No Bounce):
1x5 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
1x5 @ 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
1x5 @ 120kg / 264lbs
1x12 @ 135kg / 297lbs

2. ATG Front Squats:
1x5 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
1x10 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
1x10 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
1x10 @ 75kg / 165lbs

3a. TRX Leg Curls:
3x10 @ BW

3b. Cable Pullthroughs:
3x15 @ 26kg / 57.2lbs

4a. Ab Wheel Rollouts (Kneeling with Weighted Vest):
3x12 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs

4b. Grippers:
3x10 @ HG200


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks Jugg!
> 
> Have jumped on the Wendler bandwagon again and switched to the new style 5/3/1. The new book is awesome.


 
Is this out of the second edition? I heard he has added alot more about accessory work in this one.

Get off my damn bandwagon, go find your own. 

great looking workouts as well.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope I've ordered the 2nd edition book, just searched for 5/3/1


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Is this out of the second edition? I heard he has added alot more about accessory work in this one.
> 
> Get off my damn bandwagon, go find your own.
> 
> great looking workouts as well.



Thanks man!

Yeah, it's the new one! It's pretty cool, the accessory exercise has a progression a lot like the main exercises over the course of the 4 weeks. Seems pretty cool!

And no, the 5/3/1 wagon is too good to miss


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I hope I've ordered the 2nd edition book, just searched for 5/3/1



If you've ordered the wrong one it's still a quality book. Maybe santa will email you the new one anyway.

(Psssst...)


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

Another new article. Fucking throwing them out:

getlifting.info » Zercher Lifting: The Lost Art of Getting Massive


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

*5/3/1 - Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Bench*

1. Bench Press (Paused):
1x5 @ 55kg / 121lbs
1x5 @ 65kg /143lbs
1x5 @ 75kg / 165lbs
1x9 @ 85kg / 187lbs

2. Weighted Dips:
1x5 @ BW + 12.5kg / 27.5kg
1x10 @ BW + 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
1x10 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
1x10 @ BW + 22.5kg / 49.5lbs

3a. Kelso Shrugs:
3x15 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs

3b. Pullups:
3x10 @ BW

4a. Overhead DB Tricep Extensions:
3x12 @ 25kg / 55lbs

4b. Cable Rope Curls:
3x12 @ 18kg / 39.6lbs

***

Bodyweight = 78kg / 171.6lbs


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have a certain goal weight, or are you just going by the mirror? You're still dropping weight right?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

I was initially going for 75kg / 165lbs but to be honest whatever happens now i'm really happy with how i look so . With Christmas coming up i'm just gonna see what happens until then and after that start gradually re-introducing calories again.

Was gonna compete in the 165's in PL next year, but it was kinda half that and half "i dont wanna be a fatass anymore" kinda deal, lol. Either way i'm competing. Just might be a more muscular 181 than i would've been if i stopped cutting a month ago


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

There's going to be nothing of you left Gaz


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> There's going to be nothing of you left Gaz


he's melting away:


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> "i dont wanna be a fatass anymore" kinda deal, lol.


 
me to, me to


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I was initially going for 75kg / 165lbs but to be honest whatever happens now i'm really happy with how i look so . With Christmas coming up i'm just gonna see what happens until then and after that start gradually re-introducing calories again.
> 
> Was gonna compete in the 165's in PL next year, but it was kinda half that and half "i dont wanna be a fatass anymore" kinda deal, lol. Either way i'm competing. Just might be a more muscular 181 than i would've been if i stopped cutting a month ago



Nice. 

I go back and forth sometimes...I wanna be really lean, but I also want to move big weights. I find a nice cycle of gaining and leaning over time eventually leads to me having more muscle and strength at lighter body weights, like you mentioned.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

All of you guys and 5/3/1 honestly haha! But Looking like a boss Gaz. Love your articles as per!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> All of you guys and 5/3/1 honestly haha! But Looking like a boss Gaz. Love your articles as per!



Thanks man!

5/3/1 is the shizzle


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2011)

*5/3/1 - Cycle 1 - Wave 1 - Squats*

1. Squats (Paused below Parallel):
1x5 @ 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
1x5 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
1x5 @ 105kg / 231lbs
1x5 @ 120kg / 264lbs

2. Arched Back Good Mornings:
1x5 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
1x10 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
1x10 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
1x10 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs

3a. Hyperextensions:
3x15 @ BW

3b. Reverse Hypers:
3x15 @ BW

4a. Palloff Press:
3x12 @ 18kg / 39.6lbs

4b. Sledgehammer Levering:
3x10 @ 6lbs

***

BW = 77.5kg / 170.5lbs

- Squats were horrific. Very pleased with technique, depth, and strength when those factors are considered. Everything was solid as a rock all the way through. Only 5 reps though, lol. I'm hoping this is just down to changing the way i'm squatting. Everything else was aimed at frying my lower back. It worked.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 15, 2011)

How's your lower back? GM's , Hypers and Rvs Hypers all in one session would have given you a nice lower back pump!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2011)

I dunno about a pump but i had to use two foam rollers as crutches to get over to the cooldown area afterwards


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2011)

boo fucking hoo...get over it. 
How do you do the sledge hammer work? Where's the apparatus to do the work? do you hit a tire?


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 15, 2011)

I know that feeling! GM's & Hypers exhaust my lower back like nothing else. Spent all day yesterday foam rolling. Still feel tight today, not looking forward to squats today!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2011)

Another interesting workout gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> boo fucking hoo...get over it.
> How do you do the sledge hammer work? Where's the apparatus to do the work? do you hit a tire?



It's a wrist exercise, literally grab the end of the hammer and use wrist strength to lever it off the floor. Have to start with a light hammer and fairly near the head but i'm basically at the end of the handle now.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 16, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> I know that feeling! GM's & Hypers exhaust my lower back like nothing else. Spent all day yesterday foam rolling. Still feel tight today, not looking forward to squats today!



Hahaha, yeah it's pretty tight now. This is why i did them after squats


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Another interesting workout gaz




Thanks dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 16, 2011)

*5/3/1 - Cycle 1 - Wave 2 - Military*

1. Military Press:
1x5 @ 40kg / 88lbs
1x3 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
1x3 @ 55kg / 121lbs
1x10 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs

2. Close Grip Bench Press:
1x5 @ 45kg / 99lbs
1x8 @ 55kg / 121lbs
1x8 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
1x6 @ 72.5kg / 159.5lbs

3a. DB Rows:
3x15 @ 35kg / 77lbs

3b. BB Shrugs:
3x10 @ 130kg / 286lbs

4a. Tricep Pushdowns:
3x12 @ 28kg / 61.6lbs

4b. DB Curls:
3x12 @ 20kg / 44lbs

***

BW = 77kg / 169.4lbs

Military was the same number of reps as last week with a lighter weight. The CGBP was great, and the rows/shrugs superset was a lot easier this time - grip held out a lot better and the reps were a lot more controlled.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 16, 2011)

Where did you get 5/3/1 edition 2 from? Want to get it for my IPad .


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2011)

5/3/1/ Second Edition Ebook

E-book is availble on his site.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2011)

I might switch up my next round as well. Instead of the Boring but Big, I'm getting stronger but he's right it is boring doing 5x10 of the same exercise.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah i'm quite enjoying doing lots of stuff in one workout, it's good fun! Also haven't had any sort of a pump for ages so thats quite cool


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2011)

*5/3/1 - Cycle 1 - Wave 2 - Deadlifts

*1. Dead Stop Deadlifts:
1x5 @ 95kg / 209lbs
1x3 @ 110kg / 242lbs
1x3 @ 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
1x13 @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs

2. Front Squats:
1x5 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
1x8 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
1x8 @ 75kg / 165lbs
1x6 @ 85kg / 187lbs

3a. TRX Leg Curls:
3x10 @ BW

3b. Cable Pullthroughs:
3x15 @ 26kg / 57.2lbs

4a. Ab Wheel Rollouts (Kneeling with Weighted Vest):
3x12 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs

4b. Grippers:
3x10 @ HG200

***

BW = 76.6kg / 168.52lbs

Deadlifts were great. Really pushed them today but technique is still solid. Not bouncing them is so much more beneficial - the strength is actually real strength. Accessory stuff was better than last week, the heavy front squats were tough because my lower back was fried but the supersets were far far easier.

165 bodyweight is within spitting distance now!! Let myself have a cheat over the weekend at the work's xmas party (epic photos to come of that!).


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 19, 2011)

Get drunk and give your boss a mouthful, always makes for a good work environment !


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

Killer deads 

Might have to try those trx leg curls, just googled them and look really intense.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2011)

If i gave my boss a mouthful he'd roundhouse kick my head off  and for that, he is awesome.

And yeah, TRX leg curls are nuts. That last set had barely any ROM at all.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2011)

So the party at my beloved gym and workplace was standard affair for Dave's Gym: there was a costume theme (this time 80's bodybuilders), there was lots of alcohol, and we were in a gym.

Hilarity ensued. First round of pictures coming up. See if you can guess who i'm supposed to be!

***

Posedown:






Air guitaring to Manowar:





Me and Samir Bannout riding the bikes:





Stole somebody's jacket and did some overhead squats:





Donkey Calve Raises, a classic!





***

Also spent about 45 minutes doing shots of whisky and shrugging 360lbs over and over again. Traps are still hurting. All in all a good night.

Will be doing a post about the party for the Dave's Gym Blog  at some point where there'll be pictures of everybody's costumes, will post a link!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 19, 2011)

Lee Priest right there. 
Whiskey, Shrugs, scant clothing and the Welsh....a worrying combination. ;-)


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

Something is seriously wrong with you and your crew of misfits. I wish I was there!


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 19, 2011)

The Welsh frighten me! Now you can contribute to the alcohol and working out thread!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Lee Priest right there.
> Whiskey, Shrugs, scant clothing and the Welsh....a worrying combination. ;-)



Correct! And yeah, that is pretty worrying haha! I'm surprised nobody got hurt 



juggernaut said:


> Something is seriously wrong with you and your crew of misfits. I wish I was there!



You would have loved it buddy! Huge guns and huger egos, haha!



yeksetm said:


> The Welsh frighten me! Now you can contribute to the alcohol and working out thread!



There's a thread for that!?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2011)

*5/3/1 - Cycle 1 - Wave 2 - Bench Press

*1. Paused Bench Press:
1x5 @ 60kg / 132lbs
1x3 @ 70kg / 154lbs
1x3 @ 80kg / 176lbs
1x8 @ 90kg / 198lbs

2. Weighted Dips:
1x5 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs
1x8 @ BW + 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
1x8 @ BW + 22.5kg / 49.5lbs
1x6 @ BW + 25kg / 55lbs

3a. Kelso Shrugs:
3x15 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs

3b. Pullups:
3x10 @ BW

4a. Overhead DB Tricep Extensions:
3x12 @ 25kg / 55lbs

4b. Cable Rope Curls:
3x12 @ 18kg / 39.6lbs

***

BW = 77kg / 169.4lbs

This week is going to be hectic. Have to do 4 days in a row to get all my sessions done before i go away for the new year. Nightmare. Will be slacking up on the diet a bit so i can actually survive this insanity. Today was good though, Bench was great and everything else was easier.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2011)

Where you going new year? Nice workout


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Something is seriously wrong with you and your crew of misfits. I wish I was there!


 
  Me to.

And why only one pic with the chic.  You guys all scare her off or something.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope you have a great holiday, and nice bench numbers as well.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Off to Edinburgh in Scotland for a week, looking forward to it 

And that girl got a 120kg / 264lbs deadlift single the other day and made it look like nothing. She's the scary one! Awesome ability.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2011)

Also, final article of the year! It's a great one so i hope you enjoy it:

getlifting.info » Return of The Big Four


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoyed the article, have fun in Scotland


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 6, 2012)

Come on mate get back on this Journal! We need to hear the plan of action!


----------

